# June-Due Feb. 14th.-New pics pg 6!



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 6, 2012)

Holy cow, time is flying!  June is due on the 14th and it's already the 6th!  That's crazy!  She's getting pretty wide.  I clipped her udder last night and I'll post pics soon.  Here's a pic I took the other day.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Holy cow, time is flying!  June is due on the 14th and it's already the 6th!  That's crazy!  She's getting pretty wide.  I clipped her udder last night and I'll post pics soon.  Here's a pic I took the other day.
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n143/aggieterpkatie/1-31030.jpg


Love that pic.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some babies!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 6, 2012)

What a cute preggie belly!!! Lots of babies coming these next couple weeks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 7, 2012)

This will be June's 3rd freshening.  Here are some udder pics from this morning.  (I wish she had a prettier udder, but she milks well).


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 7, 2012)

Her udder looks a lot like Penny's.   She ever have a rough time kidding?
I <3 Obs.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 8, 2012)

Rolls, no major issues.  I usually let her push for a while and then just kinda pull the kids out (their heads are usually almost out anyways) because she doesn't really seem to want to push hard enough.  It's more of a drama queen thing I think, because she hollers to beat the band.  I bet if I didn't help she'd do it on her own.  She has had decent sized kids but none overly large.  Average I guess.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 8, 2012)

I love obers as well! 
My ober mix was pretty quiet through delivery till the head started coming through. My neighbors probly thought I was murdering her back there 

I watched a youtube video of a ober delivering and she hollered through the WHOLE thing.


----------



## Missy (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see babies Was she bred to an Ob buck or something else?  My Oberhasli isn't due until the beginning of June.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 8, 2012)

My obs always sounded like little motors trying to start...."Ne ne ne ne ne ne" - MUCH quieter than the Nubs or Boers when in labor.

I just don't get why all of mine have kidding probs.  
A TSC customer lost 2 Ob babies the other day, said her doe wouldn't push them out so she finally went in and got them and they were just too weak by that point.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 8, 2012)

I think Obs just are too dainty and delicate to give birth.    June screamed pretty loudly through both of her previous kiddings.  I mean, I feel bad for her, because I'm sure it hurts, but my sheep never make a PEEP!  Each contraction she'd give a big "wwaaaaAAAAAAH!"  Poor girl.  

June is bred to the same Ober buck as last year, but I sold him a few months ago so this coming fall I'll need another boy.  I'm excited and hoping for doe kids (of course) because Ida, her daughter from last year is a nice looking kid and an improvement over June.  I'm antsy in my pantsy to see Ida's udder, but she won't even be bred until this fall so I've got a long wait.  

Oh, and I mean to add that's terrible about the customer's Obs.    That's why I go ahead and just help June out, because I don't see the point of wearing her out and stressing the kids any more than necessary.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 8, 2012)

June was bred Sept 17th, so Feb 14th is day 150.  Day 145 is tomorrow though, and she could definitely go earlier than day 150.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 11, 2012)

FEEEEEED MEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 11, 2012)

What a face!!
Looks like the sheep behind her is encouraging her to get treats for them both.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 11, 2012)

Love that face....   I can hardly wait to see her babies.   Are you going to videotape?  I like your does' udder.  It looks quite milkable.  Obers have such lovely babies.  And they are so sweet tempered.

I LOVE my Ober/Nubian Doe, Rum Raisin Brownie.  She is due in March.  I can hardly wait.      I have an Ober/Nubian Buck, Ian who is a NUT.   I think he's going to make some nice babies with a little boer doe here where I am living.  

I also have a really handsome Ober/Alpine buck, Trump Card. He has a great personality.  It's the Oberhauslie in him.  The Ober is just a wonderful goat.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Love that face....   I can hardly wait to see her babies.   Are you going to videotape?  I like your does' udder.  It looks quite milkable.  Obers have such lovely babies.  And they are so sweet tempered.
> 
> I LOVE my Ober/Nubian Doe, Rum Raisin Brownie.  She is due in March.  I can hardly wait.      I have an Ober/Nubian Buck, Ian who is a NUT.   I think he's going to make some nice babies with a little boer doe here where I am living.
> 
> I also have a really handsome Ober/Alpine buck, Trump Card. He has a great personality.  It's the Oberhauslie in him.  The Ober is just a wonderful goat.


I have to agree! I would love some but I've got not alot of space! They are so sweet!!!~


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 11, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Love that face....   I can hardly wait to see her babies.   Are you going to videotape?  I like your does' udder.  It looks quite milkable.  Obers have such lovely babies.  And they are so sweet tempered.


They're definitely my favorite breed, and I can't imagine owning any other goats, except possibly a meat goat in the future sometime. I do sometimes get jealous of all these gorgeous colored babies from other breeds though...because I don't get any surprises on the color of June's kids.     I will videotape her birth, and I did last year. I'm trying  I had to do it in segments though, because it took a while and I imagine it would take forever to upload a 1/2 hour or more video.    And her udder is so easy to milk. She's got nice big teats.  


SmallFarmGirl-I have an acre too.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 11, 2012)

She could spit out a black girl....and you could bring it to me...and then it will rain sunshine and puppies and kittens for weeks on end.

Hey, it's my happy place, I'll dream it how I want to....


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 11, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She could spit out a black girl....and you could bring it to me...and then it will rain sunshine and puppies and kittens for weeks on end.
> 
> Hey, it's my happy place, I'll dream it how I want to....


I like your happy place, but could we make it rain little goat kids and lambs, or bunnies, or ....I have enough dogs, and cats.  Matter of fact all 5 of them are laying here looking at me while I am typing.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 11, 2012)

What is it about black Oberhauslie's that is special?  Besides raining baby goats and lambs?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2012)

What's special about black obs?

Probably nothing technically.....but the breeder I got Penny from says they have BBA - black B-word attitude....which enables Penny to run our farm.  She's scary, and I do mean scary smart - and she daily kick's Gus' butt (Pyr x Anatolian) *just* because she can.  Throw in 11# of milk a day....and her beauty....

She's also a litte crazy.  As in thinks my husband is evil.  Just happened one day, suddenly....he walked in the barn, she hopped off the milk stand, took off for places unknown, and wouldn't come back until he hid behind a tree....now, if he comes in the barn, she *poof* disappears.  
When he has to milk on the mornings I work....she refuses to come in for him.  

Aggie said she wanted a different color....black'd be a different color...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 12, 2012)

Black babies and raining puppies and kittens.     Doesn't black run in certain lines and not in others?  There aren't any black goats in either parents line, at least not as far back as ADGA records.  The sire's great great great grandsire and great great great great grandsire are polled though.  

Oh, and no babies in the immediate future.  June's udder is still the same, but the babies have dropped a little.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 12, 2012)

Took this pic yesterday. You can see how low her belly is now compared to the earlier pics.  I'm crossing my fingers for babies tonight or tomorrow (off work tomorrow).


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, today *may* be the day.  Her udder is larger, but not 'sploded yet.  Her ligs are also pretty soft, but I tend to judge by udder more than ligs.  Of course I have a very important meeting this morning, but I'm thinking maybe I'll leave work early this afternoon.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a pic from last night.  She's sharing her pen with my new pig.    You can see pics of the pig in my "Valentine's Day Gift" thread.


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope she waits for you!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, June was nice enough to wait until after my meeting to kid.  In fact, she waited until 2 AM this morning.     Twins....a perfect set of BUCKS.  :/  I'll get pics in a little while.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for bucks and not does, :/ Glad every thing went well and that they are healthy.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks 20. Yeah, I'm glad it was an easy kidding and they're healthy, but I'm so bummed with bucks.  Hopefully I'll be able to sell them. 


Here are some pics!  






And scroll to see a few pics I snapped of kidding.  Only took a few, since it was 2 AM and I was half asleep.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats on the new kids the are cuties


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 15, 2012)

If you are located in Ga I might be interested in a buck.

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

My word look at that udder!! Those are some big pretty babies, sorry they're both boys


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2012)

Tell June she's on my poo list.

Congrats on the twins and all but.....*sigh*


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Boys. What I want. Could you just sprinkle some sort of change the breed dust on them and make them nigis??? 
then I'd take them! Congrats!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Tell June she's on my poo list.
> 
> Congrats on the twins and all but.....*sigh*


I think I jinxed myself, because a month or two ago I said it would be her year to have twin bucks, since the first year she gave me twin does and last year I got one of each.  :/  I'm so bummed out!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> If you are located in Ga I might be interested in a buck.
> 
> Congrats on the babies!


I'm in MD,  but you could always take a road trip!     I could get them as far south as Winston-Salem, NC!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this.  I love birth pics!  Is that weird?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I love birth pics!  Is that weird?


Nope, I love them too.     I just didn't take many this year, because well, it gets kinda boring seeing pics of the same doe kidding.  Here's  my blog post from her 2011 kidding, and here's the 2010  kidding.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 15, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing this.  I love birth pics!  Is that weird?


Nope, it is just one more symptom of G.A.S.  Besides, what's not to love about the miracle of birth!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I like them too. It IS a miracle and it helps YOU prepare for future kiddings.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2012)

They are cute, even if they do have boy cooties.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> They are cute, even if they do have boy cooties.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH!  Love the names!!  Ides of March...Brutus!!!  If I were not home with a sick little kid (human one), I would be coaching sophomore students through Act III scene i right now!  Et tu, Brute?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 16, 2012)

They are cute... too bad on the boy parts.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations!  VERY cute little boys, regardless of their boy parts    I too love the birth pics...it helps prepare me mentally for what's coming with our herd again soon


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 17, 2012)

Well the kids have a new roommate, and they're all fast friends.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 17, 2012)

How cute. Makes me wanna get a piggie to hang with my goats!!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 17, 2012)

The second one is an adorable picture.  Too cute!!!


----------



## cindyg (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought "that goat's got funny ears".  Very cute!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Now you made my heart melt.  Sweet piggy. I want one even more now.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 17, 2012)

So Cute!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 17, 2012)

Very unusual looking goat.   What breed is it?  I'm guessing a cross between a Boar and a Sownen.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 17, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm not a pig person, but that is pretty stinkin' cute!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 17, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Very unusual looking goat.   What breed is it?  I'm guessing a cross between a Boar and a Sownen.


LOL!  That was GOOD one!  

What I want to know is did you order the pig in a matching color scheme on purpose?  Or did you just get lucky that the colors blended so well with the goats?   It's like Prada meets Farmville the way the go together!  TOO TOO CUTE!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 18, 2012)

LOL @ Queen Mum.  

And she does match, Eggs! How cool is that?!  Pure luck. I actually wanted an all red piglet, but they were all boars so I got a spotted gilt instead.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 21, 2012)

The kids are about 5 weeks old now!  Here's  a little video of them and their porcine sister playing outside.


----------



## Missy (Mar 21, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Very unusual looking goat.   What breed is it?  I'm guessing a cross between a Boar and a Sownen.


 

lol


Adorable babies and what a cute little pig


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2012)

That is pretty darned cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2012)

Adorable!


----------

